# female betta with corys and rasboras??



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I just had thought. Would a female betta be okay with corys and razzies? If i try any of my girls,probably would be Reba. She is the healthiest of my bunch lol. Not sure whats up with my other two. If she doesnt get along I can always put her back in her own tank. Is it possible? How many razzies should I get if I do add her to the tank? I know they are better in multiples. But I dont want to overcrowd the tank. Its a 12 gallon,btw. :-D


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

With all that room, I would say yes. Just keep an eye on her of course. I would either introduce them all at the same time, or introduce your female last, so she's not all territorial at first.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it would be fine....

I would have a back up tank for her just in case.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

okie. so add the rasboras first? so thatll be awhile then,gotta qtine them first. ah well.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, it would probably be the best just so your female isn't territorial. But hey, you might be able to get another betta if you're putting Reba in with them lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Yeah, it would probably be the best just so your female isn't territorial. But hey, you might be able to get another betta if you're putting Reba in with them lol.


I like how you think....:-D


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

ah okie. hehe,yes another betta perhaps.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm all for getting another betta!! lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

haha you would be. i saw a gorgeous orange male at my lfs. so wanted him lol. i looked at the tank labeled females. well it was a molly in the tank not a betta like it was supposed to be lol.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I have 3 cories in with my female sorority and everyone leaves eachother alone! I'm pretty sure rasboras would be fine too since many people house neons with bettas, which are almost the same size.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think it would be ok. I have a male with a cory and they've been doing great.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it should be okay


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh cool. I was thinking of a sorority as well,but my luck they wouldnt get along and id have to figure out where to house them all lol. Would be awesome to have that though. I would try a male in there,but I would be afraid of the strong current ripping his delicate fins. I am gonna try Reba on them see how it goes. Hopefully shes nice to them haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with Reba. Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ha. Yeah.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have my betta in with 4 different kinds of corydoras cats as well as 15 other fish in a 35 gallon. it has done great since I put it in a few months ago. Is not bothered at all.


----------

